# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Phân Tích Dự Án Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point

## ailopdiu

Phân Tích Dự Án Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center PointHotline 0912 986 686Nội Dung :

Bài phân tích dưới đây sẽ đánh giá giúp quý khách hàng quan tâm công trình dự án Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point là một trong những căn hộ nên mua ngay năm 2017 do đâu ? Nếu mua căn hộ Chung Cư Cầu Giấy Center Point thì đầu tư như thế nào ? Loại hình nào sẽ mang lại hiệu quả và lợi nhuận nhiều nhất ?

- Đầu tư lướt sóng

Đây chính là thời điểm vàng nếu bạn chọn mua Chung Cư Cầu Giấy Center Point với mục đích đầu tư lướt sóng dự án, khi mà giá chưa bị đẩy lên quá cao và bạn nên bán ra đúng thời điểm mà chuyên viên bạn chọn tư vấn. Thông thường trong 1 sàn chỉ có 1 vài căn bạn có thể lướt sóng được thường rơi vào những căn có view đẹp, hợp phong thủy và số lượng ít. Tính khan hiếm sẽ đẩy giá trị của căn hộ lên rất cao

- Đầu tư cho thuê

Mua đầu tư cho người nước ngoài thuê hoặc những người có thu nhập cao luôn là lựa chọn hấp dẫn đối với nhiều dự án có vị trí đẹp nói chung và Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point nói riêng. Thuê căn hộ trong tương lai là một xu thế tất yếu đặc biệt khi các tổ chức quốc tế ngày càng chọn Việt Nam là một điểm đầu tư kinh doanh hấp dẫn trong tương lai gần. Với thời gian công tác ngắn tại Việt Nam thì việc thuê lại các căn hộ cao cấp với đầy đủ dịch vụ tiện ích sẽ là lựa chọn số 1 của họ, với thu nhập cao người nước ngoài sẵn sàng chi trả một khoản cao hơn để có được một không gian sống đẳng cấp và gần nơi làm việc. Mức giá cho thuê tại Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point hiện nay dao động khoảng từ 12 – 25tr/th tùy từng căn hộ có số phòng ngủ và nội thất tiện nghi, tính ra việc đầu tư căn hộ cho thuê có tỷ lệ lợi nhuận khá hấp dẫn so với nhiều kênh đầu tư như vàng và chứng khoán.

- Đầu tư dài hạn

Đầu tư dài hạn cũng là một cách tốt bạn nên chú ý bởi lý do gần như không còn vị trí nào đẹp hơn trong khu vực khi mà quỹ đất tại khu vực Cầu Giấy ngày càng hạn hẹp, cơ sở hạ tầng đã được hoàn thiện đến một mức nhất định. Việc bạn sở hữu một căn hộ Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point lúc này thì giá trị sẽ chỉ tăng mà không hề giảm trong tương lai bởi đây được coi như là vùng đất trung tâm, việc giá trị bất động sản giảm là không thể có. Như vậy việc đầu tư dài hạn là một hình thức đầu tư an toàn và lợi nhuận cao nhất.

Với những phân tích trên đây chắc hẳn quý khách đã biết Đầu tư Chung Cư Cầu Giấy Center Point, loại hình nào lợi thế nhất ?

- Mặt Bằng :
Hotline 0912 986 686

----------

